# aufs läßt sich nicht mehr installieren

## schachti

Ich habe Probleme, sys-fs/aufs aus dem Sunrise Overlay zu installieren. Es ist bereits installiert, aufgrund eines neuen Kernels muß es jedoch neu installiert werden. Alle drei Versionen - selbst die momentan installierte - brechen mit einem identischen Fehler ab:

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-fs/aufs-20071125 to /

 * aufs-20071125.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking aufs-20071125.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.22-gentoo-r10

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking aufs-20071125.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/aufs-20071125/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/aufs-20071125/work/aufs-20071125 ...

 * Preparing aufs module

echo EXTRA_CFLAGS += -I /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/aufs-20071125/work/aufs-20071125/include  -DCONFIG_AUFS_FAKE_DM -DCONFIG_AUFS_BRANCH_MAX_127 -DCONFIG_AUFS_SYSAUFS -DCONFIG_AUFS_RR_SQUASHFS -DCONFIG_AUFS_DEBUG -DCONFIG_AUFS_MODULE -UCONFIG_AUFS -DLKTRHidePrePath=\"/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/aufs-20071125/work/aufs-20071125/fs/aufs\" | sed -e 's/\"/\\"/g' > /tmp/aufsvars.mk

make -C  M=/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/aufs-20071125/work/aufs-20071125/fs/aufs modules

make: *** M=/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/aufs-20071125/work/aufs-20071125/fs/aufs: No such file or directory.  Stop.

make: *** [fs/aufs/aufs.ko] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: sys-fs/aufs-20071125 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   46:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3114:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2375:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS} || diefunc "$FUNCNAME" "$LINENO" "$?" "Unable to make ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}.";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to make  KDIR= -f local.mk all.

```

Was mich wundert ist, dass es früher zu kompilieren ging, jetzt jedoch nicht mehr (identische Version). Ich habe es auch mit verschiedenen Kernel-Versionen probiert. Auch mit der CVS-Version von aufs geht es nicht.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Weitere Infos:

```

# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4_rc7 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.2, glibc-2.7-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 08 Dec 2007 10:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.3

dev-lang/python:     2.5.1-r4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS=" -O2  -march=athlon64 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /sbin/mount.crypt /sbin/umount.crypt /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /usr/share/hddtemp/hddtemp.db"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS=" -O2  -march=athlon64 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/distfiles/"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps y"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo/ ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/"

LINGUAS="de nds"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage-overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apache2 apm arts artswrappersuid audiofile avi bash-completion bcmath berkdb bitmap-fonts browserplugin bzip2 bzlib cairo cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dga directfb divx divx4linux dri dv dvd dvdr dvdread eds emacs emboss encode evo exif fam fbcon ffmpeg firefox foomaticdb fortran ftp gdbm gif glx gmedia gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal hpn iconv icq imagemagick imap isdnlog jack jikes jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kerberos ldap lm_sensors mad maildir mailwrapper mbox midi mikmod mime mmx mmxext mozilla mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin offensive ogg oggvorbis openal opengl openmp oscar oss pam pcre pdf perl pic plotutils png posix ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline real reflection samba scanner sdl session slang sndfile speex spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg svga symlink tcpd tetex theora threads tidy tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vcd vidix vorbis win32codecs wmp x86 xcomposite xine xorg xosd xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de nds" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia s3 vesa vga"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## ChrisJumper

Schnipp:

 *Quote:*   

> * Found sources for kernel version:
> 
>  *     2.6.22-gentoo-r10 

 

Schnapp:

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.4_rc7 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.2, glibc-2.7-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686) 

 

Ich denke dein /usr/src/linux -Link ist einfach nur falsch gesetzt.

Grüße!

----------

## schachti

Leider nein - der Symlink stammt daher, dass ich ausprobiert habe, ob es nur mit meinem aktuellen Kernel schiefgeht, oder auch mit einem "alten", für den ich das Modul bereits einmal erfolgreich installiert habe. Vorher zeigte der auf 2.6.23-gentoo-r3, da ging es ebenfalls nicht (mit der gleichen Fehlermeldung).

----------

## mv

 *schachti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> make -C  M=/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/aufs-20071125/work/aufs-20071125/fs/aufs modules
> 
> ...

 

Die Meldung ist ja ziemlich klar: Aus irgendeinem Grund nimmt er bei Dir das falsche Directory. Bei mir benutzt er hier das richtige Directory

```
/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/aufs-20071125/work/aufs/fs/aufs
```

Ich vermute, da ist das ebuild verbockt, und irgendwo steht $P statt $PN o.ä. beim Pfad (auch der erste Pfad für -I ist schon falsch).

----------

## schachti

Seltsamerweise paßt der Pfad an sich schon, /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/aufs-20071125/work/aufs-20071125/fs/aufs existiert tatsächlich, /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/aufs-20071125/work/aufs/fs/aufs (wie bei Dir) hingegen nicht:

```

# tree -d /var/tmp/portage/

/var/tmp/portage/

`-- sys-fs

    `-- aufs-20071125

        |-- build-info

        |-- distdir

        |-- homedir

        |-- temp

        |   `-- logging

        `-- work

            `-- aufs-20071125

                |-- CVS

                |-- fs

                |   |-- CVS

                |   `-- aufs

                |       `-- CVS

                |-- include

                |   |-- CVS

                |   `-- linux

                |       `-- CVS

                |-- patch

                |   `-- CVS

                |-- sample

                |   |-- CVS

                |   |-- diskless

                |   |   |-- CVS

                |   |   `-- ifiles

                |   |       |-- CVS

                |   |       `-- etc

                |   |           |-- CVS

                |   |           |-- default

                |   |           |   `-- CVS

                |   |           `-- network

                |   |               `-- CVS

                |   |-- uloop

                |   |   |-- CVS

                |   |   |-- drivers

                |   |   |   |-- CVS

                |   |   |   `-- block

                |   |   |       `-- CVS

                |   |   `-- include

                |   |       |-- CVS

                |   |       `-- linux

                |   |           `-- CVS

                |   `-- watchguard

                |       |-- CVS

                |       `-- probe

                |           |-- CVS

                |           |-- cpup

                |           |   `-- CVS

                |           `-- open

                |               `-- CVS

                `-- util

                    `-- CVS

```

Aber mir ist was anderes aufgefallen: Weder man make noch make --help kennen die Option -M - ob es vielleicht daran liegt?

----------

## schachti

Wo kann ich denn Probleme mit ebuilds im sunrise Overlay melden?

----------

## schachti

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Wo kann ich denn Probleme mit ebuilds im sunrise Overlay melden?

 

*bump*

----------

## ChrisJumper

Was ist das denn für ein File-System und wozu brauchst du das?

Wenn du mir den Link zum Overlay/Seite/Pojekt gibst versuche ich gerne dein Problem zu rekonstruieren.

Hast du schon versucht das Overlay zu löschen, neu anzulegen und einen frischen Kernel (make clean - mit neuer Konfiguration)  probiert?

(Zugegeben das sind alles "naive" Anfängertipps - helfen aber oft weiter ;)

----------

## schachti

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was ist das denn für ein File-System und wozu brauchst du das?
> 
> 

 

aufs ist eine Weiter- bzw. Neuentwicklung von unionfs. Ich nutze das zusammen mit squashfs, um meinen portage tree zu komprimieren (nur noch ca. 40 MB statt mehrere 100 MB, dadurch sind die ganzen Zugriffe auch deutlich schneller).

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn du mir den Link zum Overlay/Seite/Pojekt gibst versuche ich gerne dein Problem zu rekonstruieren.
> 
> 

 

Das Overlay ist sunrise (http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/sunrise/).

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hast du schon versucht das Overlay zu löschen, neu anzulegen und einen frischen Kernel (make clean - mit neuer Konfiguration)  probiert?
> 
> (Zugegeben das sind alles "naive" Anfängertipps - helfen aber oft weiter 

 

Ja, alles bereits erfolglos probiert.

----------

## schachti

Zur Info: Habe den Code direkt aus dem CVS geholt, dann kompiliert alles super. Per ebuild ist zwar bequemer, aber was solls, so oft wechselt man nicht den Kernel.   :Wink: 

----------

## Tommy[D]

Kannst du die Revision sagen, die du aus dem cvs gezogen hast sowie die genauen Schritte zum kompilieren? Ich hatte mich zwar an der  Version in Sunrise versucht, sie schließlich aber als untested, weil nicht kompilierbar, maskiert. Aber vielleicht kann ich mit deiner Hilfe ja wieder eine funktionierende Version reinstellen.

----------

## schachti

Klappt zum Beispiel mit der Version, die ich gestern aus dem CVS gezogen habe (revision 1.59); benutzt habe ich das Makefile, das auf http://aufs.sourceforge.net/ unter "3. Configuration and Compilation" empfohlen wird:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> There is a contributed Makefile for aufs users. You might want to try it. Check
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_name=9c4865a10707241831r189f9646n5f2c4a9c303797d1%40mail.gmail.com&forum_name=aufs-users
> ...

 

(genommen habe ich das Makefile aus der letzten Mail vom 04.08.2007). Damit läßt sich aufs sehr einfach mittels

```

make modules

make modules_install

```

installieren.

----------

## Tommy[D]

ok, sobald ein Dev das neue ebuild geprüft hat, sollte aufs-20071216 verfügbar sein, vielleicht könntest du dann mal testen, obs bei dir funktioniert?

----------

## schachti

Klar, sag am besten kurz hier oder per PN Bescheid, ich teste es gerne.

----------

